# Coding sport+ with 6wb



## madoon (Apr 6, 2006)

i have a 2014 520i LCI
im trying to code SPORT+, i have 6wb instrument cluster and i think it is causing issues.

i changed ICM Module/ 3000 Daten/ IcmKod_B_Sportlenkung/ verbaut

but now the car is showing a traction control fault and will automatically go in to comfort when driving, i also tried the options bellow but it didnt help. am i forgetting something? 


Kombi => 300C ECO_FDS =>Function

FDS_MENUE_TEXT_1=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_1=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_2=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_2=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_3=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_3=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_4=> menue_3
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_4=> menue_3


ICM/IcmKod_B_S2TBA -> verbaut

EGS/3000 Applikation -> Sportschalter_alt -> aktiv
EGS/3000 Applikation -> Sportschalter -> aktiv

ICM/IcmKod_B_S2TBA -> verbaut


----------



## madoon (Apr 6, 2006)

no one can help fix the "driving stabilization error"??


----------



## madoon (Apr 6, 2006)

im not sure it is the Instrument cluster that is the problem, perhaps i just missed a step.

does anyone know how to enable sport+?


----------



## madoon (Apr 6, 2006)

i managed to make it work, still doesnt show in the instrument cluster (gauges), but it shows up if i press the button up one more time, and without fault.
had to set 
IcmKod_b_S2TBS --> verbaut
IcmKod_b_S205S --> nicht_verbaut
IcmKod_b_Sportlenkung --> nicht_verbaut

going for a test drive to make sure everything else working normall.


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

How'd it go?


----------



## madoon (Apr 6, 2006)

its working, but it still doesnt show in the menu in the instrument cluster.
wont be messing with it anymore, or atleast not until the paddle shift steering wheel retrofit.


----------



## mrfoxdk (Jul 9, 2014)

madoon said:


> its working, but it still doesnt show in the menu in the instrument cluster.
> wont be messing with it anymore, or atleast not until the paddle shift steering wheel retrofit.


Did you manage to get it working? i know it's a long time ago :thumbup:
I'm experiencing the same issue.

I have the 6WB and steering wheel without paddle shift.
I managed to get Sport+ mode, but the cluster does not show the menu correctly other than Sport/Comfort/Eco Pro

Anyone got the Sport+/Sport/Comfort/Eco Pro menu working in 6WB?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Cars with a built year from 2010 or earlier 2011 can not show Eco pro or Sport+ in the 6WB. It's not a question of codes, you will need a newer ICM.

CU Oliver


----------



## jancat (Apr 18, 2017)

is there anyone solve this problem ?

when I activate

IcmKod_B_Sportlenkung

I m getting transmission error at screen.


----------

